# Congrats to my beautiful daughter on her graduation...



## alphachief (May 31, 2012)

Very proud of her.  Off to the University of Alabama in the Fall to study Marketing.


----------



## kevincox (May 31, 2012)

Congrats to you all! I know your proud!


----------



## georgia_home (May 31, 2012)

Congraduations to all!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats to the young lady.

Hoss


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful young lady.  Congratulations to your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats! I know you're extremely proud......great looking family!


----------



## rydert (Jun 1, 2012)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats to your family on her achievement!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief,
You and your family have every reason to be very PROUD.  You have an absolutely beautiful daughter.

Congratulations to her and to your entire family for such a wonderful achievement.


----------



## bennyboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Roll Tide!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats!

I thought it was a sort of blasphemy for someone from Georgia to go to school in Alabama? Or am I making that up?


----------

